# Roast Chicken Provencal



## Chef Brian (May 10, 2002)

Roast Chicken Provencal - Baked Chicken

Roast chicken Provencal is a wonderful roasting chicken recipe with a light lemon herb flavor. The French region of Provence is known for there herb fields and olive oil and this recipe showcases both. Baked chicken recipes often tend to be dry due to over cooking, note that the cooking temperature for baked chicken is 165 degrees.

1 whole roasting chicken
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon freshly ground course black pepper
zest and juice from one fresh lemon
1 tablespoon fresh thyme or 1 teaspoon dry thyme
1/2 teaspoon fresh rosemary or 1/4 teaspoon dry rosemary
1 teaspoon fresh oregano or 1/2 teaspoon dry oregano
1 teaspoon kosher salt or sea salt


Preheat an oven to 350 degrees. Rinse chicken and set aside. Prepare the marinade. Zest the  lemon, mince the zest placing it in a medium size stainless steel bowl. Once the lemon has been zested you may juice the lemon, placing the juice in the bowl with the zest. Prepare all of the herbs, mince all and add them to the bowl with all remaining ingredients. Mix all ingredients well and reserve. Place the chicken in a large stainless steal bowl. Slightly pull the skin from the breast section and place a bit of the provencal marinade between the breast meat and the skin. Pour the remaining marinade over the entire chicken making sure that the entire chicken is coated well.

Place a chicken roaster in a roasting pan, place the chicken upright on the roaster and place in the preheated oven for 50 minutes or until the chicken has reached 165 degrees.

Finish this meal with rosemary roasted potatoes, or mashed potatoes and some fresh vegetables for a special Sunday meal.

Servers 2 - 3 adults


----------

